# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gestart met Lexapro, bijwerkingen

## Inge1961

Hallo allemaal, ik vond dit forum via via en lees zoveel info en lieve reacties hier dat ik dacht, ik stel hier ook mijn vraag. Even in het kort mijn verhaal. Ik heb jarenlang seroxat geslikt voor depressie/angst en dat heeft me altijd erg goed geholpen. een jaar of 3 geleden ben ik gestopt met de seroxat omdat het erg goed ging. Na een aantal stressvolle gebeurtenissen ( overlijden moeder, verhuizing en beginnende overgang ) zijn mijn klachten dan nu toch weer teruggekomen. Ik heb meteen aan de bel getrokken en ben in overleg met mijn huisarts nu sinds een week gestart met Lexapro, dit omdat ik veel positieve berichten over Lexapro heb gelezen. Nou jongens, een uur na het innemen van de eerste pil (10 mg ) begonnen de bijwerkingen al, ik werd erg duizelig. volgende dag overgestapt op een halve, en in een week opgebouwd tot een hele. Positief is dat ik al een hele lichte verbetering in mn stemming merk, maar het duizelige/groggy gevoel vind ik wel erg lastig. Het wordt wel al ietsje minder, maar ik zou heel graag een paar bemoedigende woorden willen horen! Wie heeft er ook deze bijwerking gehad en vooral, werd het minder?
Bij voorbaat mijn dank, groetjes,
Inge

----------

